# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Atatürk'ün sansürlenen fotoğrafları

## anau

Atatürk'ün sansürlenen fotoğrafları *

**Geçenlerde basında çıkan haberlere göre Antik adlı bir şirketin düzenlediği ilkyaz müzayedesinde Atatürkğün TBMMğnin açılışında dua ederken çekilen* *fotoğrafın orijinali satışa çıkarılacakmış.
*
Gerçi bu epeyce tanıdık bir resim ama bilmediğimiz, daha doğrusu gözümüzden saklanan o kadar çok ğötekiğ Atatürk resmi var ki!  



Merak ediyoruz: Bunlar ne zaman satılacak veya gün yüzüne çıkacak?



Mesela mı? Mesela üankaya Köşküğnde çekilen çarşaflı kadın fotoğraflarığ En başta da Latife Hanımın ve ailesininkiler. 
 



1923-1924 yıllarında o zaman için normal sayılan kapalı, yalnız türbanlı değil, üstelik çarşaflı kadın misafirlerin fotoğrafları nedense ısrarla saklanmaktadır bazı çevreler tarafından. Hatta eski adı *Akit* olan *Anadoluğda Vakit* gazetesinin birkaç hafta önceki bir haberine göre, Cumhurbaşkanlığının internet sitesinden bile itinayla temizlenmiştir bu zamanını şaşırmış fotoğraflar. 
 İkinci olarak Atatürkğün Kurtuluş Savaşığnın zaferle sona ermesinden sonra çıktığı ünlü yurt gezisinde Konyağda çekilmiş (muhtemelen 1923 başları ) bir fotoğrafını görüyoruz. Solda Latife Hanım, Atatürkğe şiir okuyan bir kız öğrenciyi ilgiyle dinliyor. Sağdaki yüzleri peçeli ve çarşaflı kadınlar ise öğretmen.






İşte Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisiğnde çekilmiş ünlü ğayetliğ fotoğrafğ 




Başbakan İsmet İnönü kürsüde konuşuyor ve başının üzerinde irice bir hat levhası asılı göze çarpıyor. Levhadaki yazıyı dahi okuyabiliyoruz buradan. şÃ»ra suresinin 38. ayeti yazılıdır fotoğraftaki talik levhada. Bir zamanlar TBMMğnin Kurğanğın gölgesinde çalıştığını bilmekten yüzü kızarıyor olmalı birilerinin. 



Ve işte 1923 yılının başlarındayız. Günlerden 26 şubat 1923ğtür. Lozan görüşmelerine ara verilmiş, dış ilişkiler trafiği iyice yoğunlaşmıştır. 






Bu defa o devrin, yani Hakkı Tarık Usğun *Vakit* gazetesi Mustafa Kemal Paşağnın ziyaret ve görüşme haberlerine geniş yer verirken ilginç bir fotoğraf da yayınlar.



Alt yazısına ğHususi fotoğrafçımızın aldığı resimğ kaydı düşülen bu fotoğrafta TBMM Reisi Mustafa Kemal Paşağyı başında kalpağıyla Eskişehir taşından mamul uzun bir tespihi seçerken görüyoruz. Hem de öyle böyle değil, görüntüye bakılırsa tekkelerde çekilen 999ğluk tespihlere benziyor Paşağnın elindeki.



Satın alıp almadığını bilmiyoruz tabiatıyla. Buraya fotoğrafın altındaki yazıyı da alıyorum: ğ*Mustafa Kemal Paşa Eskişehir taşından mamul tespih vesaire satın alırken.*ğ 






Arayın bakalım bu fotoğraflara rastlayabilecek misiniz elinizdeki yayınlarda? Pek sanmıyorum. Hele sonuncusunu temin edebilmek için epeyce ter döktüğümü söylemeliyim.

İşimiz uzun ve zor anlayacağınızğ Atatürkğün resimlerine bile sansür konuluyorsa varın gerisini siz düşününğ

Mustafa Armağan

----------


## karopapaz

üok özür dilerim ama birşeyler sorup öğrenmek zorundayım. Yazının değil de benim anlayışsızlığımdan kaynaklanıyor galiba ama ben yazının amacını, sansürün amacını ve asıl yadırgamam gereken gerçeğin ne olduğunu yazıdan pek anlayamadım. Gerçekten kafam karıştı. Yadırgamamız gereken Atatürk'ün tesbih satın alması veya çarşaflı bayanların yanında dolaşması mı yoksa bu resimlerin (hangi amaçla sansürlenmişse) sansürlenmesi mi? Eğer yadırgamam gereken Atatürk'ün bu tarz resimleri olması ise ben buna pek katılamıyorum. Eğer sansürse; bunun sebebini , amacını hiç mi hiç idrak edemedim..Cevap verirseniz, aydınlatırsanız çok memnun olurum. şimdiden teşekkürler

----------


## anau

> üok özür dilerim ama birşeyler sorup öğrenmek zorundayım. Yazının değil de benim anlayışsızlığımdan kaynaklanıyor galiba ama ben yazının amacını, sansürün amacını ve asıl yadırgamam gereken gerçeğin ne olduğunu yazıdan pek anlayamadım. Gerçekten kafam karıştı. Yadırgamamız gereken Atatürk'ün tesbih satın alması veya çarşaflı bayanların yanında dolaşması mı yoksa bu resimlerin (hangi amaçla sansürlenmişse) sansürlenmesi mi? Eğer yadırgamam gereken Atatürk'ün bu tarz resimleri olması ise ben buna pek katılamıyorum. Eğer sansürse; bunun sebebini , amacını hiç mi hiç idrak edemedim..Cevap verirseniz, aydınlatırsanız çok memnun olurum. şimdiden teşekkürler


Atatürk milli değerlerinden kopmuş bir insan değildir.Milli değerleri ile barışık milletini ve kendini bilen bir insandır.Başörtüsüde tesbihde kendi değrimizdir.Avrupalı olmayı kafasına koyanlar bunu Atatürke yakıştıramaz.Avrupalalı olmak veya onalara özenmek kendi kimliğini, inkar etmek demektir.Ve buda kişinin şahsiyetsizleşip kişiliksizleşmesidir.

----------


## anau

AB Uyum yasaları gereğince devlet dairelerinden Atatürk resimlerinin kaldırılmasını protesto ediyoruz! 
Ulusal bilincimizi yavaş yavaş yok etmelerine izin vermek istemiyorsanız; iletebileceğiniz kadar iletiniz! 

İzmir kurtulmuş, çok tatlı bir yorgunluk, Ankara'ya hareket edecekler... Trene binerler ve kompartımana çekilirler.
Ertesi gün, yaveri, Atatürkğün kompartımanının kapısını çalar. Atatürk, yorgun, bitkin bir halde kravatını yıkamaktadır. Yaveri: "Paşam bu ne hal, hiç uyumadınız herhalde; niye böylesiniz", der. 
"üocuk, kompartımanıma yastıkla battaniye koymayı unutmuşsunuz, kolumu yastık yaptım ağrıdı, setremi yastık yaptım üşüdüm, uyumadım kalktım", der.
Yaveri: "Aman Paşam! Birimize haber vereydiniz; hemen size bir yastıkla battaniye getirirdik", der. 
Ve bir ülke kurtarmaktan dönen komutan tarihi bir cevap verir:
"Geç fark ettim, hepiniz en az benim kadar yorgundunuz, hiç birinize kıyamadım. ünemli olan benim uyumam değil; milletimin rahat uyuması". 

ATAMIZ SAYESİNDE NE KADAR RAHAT UYUYORUZ Kİ; HALA UYANAMADIK ?

----------

